# Migrants in France trying to get to UK



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Just watched news on Sky and saw the really sad story about all those migrants at Calais trying to get to UK.

Not wanting to start a debate on whether they are really all asylum seekers or economic migrants, but why are they all so desperate to get to UK?

Seems the majority don't want to stay anywhere but here. Why?

Discuss....


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Relatives already here
Heard about getting free house, free food, free schools, free hospitals
speak a little English

Although on the tv the other night, when they realise how full England is, they left for Germany !!

Still i'll be alright my UKIP mp will sort it all out....the rest of you are stuffed


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Because it's the land of milk and honey...........unless you're a tax payer.


----------



## stigg (Mar 9, 2015)

Because England now looks after everybody else except it's own! Unfortunately the politicians of this once great nation now only think of themselves and how the rest of the world perceive them and not what's best for the United Kingdom and it's fantastic people.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Shug750S said:


> Just watched news on Sky and saw the really sad story about all those migrants at Calais trying to get to UK.
> 
> Not wanting to start a debate on whether they are really all asylum seekers or economic migrants, but why are they all so desperate to get to UK?
> 
> ...


FREE STUFF! :evil:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

because if your life was s*** and there was a country you could go to to make it better you wouldn't?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Most of them are just trying to get to see their own doctor. :lol:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

brian1978 said:


> because if your life was s*** and there was a country you could go to to make it better you wouldn't?


Agree Brian, but why the UK?

I know that Germany takes more every year than we do, but currently the aim of many at Calais seems to be to get to the UK.

Question was why UK over other 'safe' EU countries?

Or is it believed that the benefits and system here is more favourable for them than elsewhere?

I was in a cab in the US and the driver said he was from Afganistan, and his aim was to move to the UK, as he'd be given a house, get free medical care, for his whole family.

He was shocked when I told him that it wasn't free, people paid between 30 & 60% of their salaries (tax and NI) and that paid for it.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Shug750S said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > because if your life was s*** and there was a country you could go to to make it better you wouldn't?
> ...


But it is free from them, just not the general Tax payer!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> because if your life was s*** and there was a country you could go to to make it better you wouldn't?


My neighbour's life is s*** but I'm not letting him move in with me just cos my life's better.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

ZephyR2 said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > because if your life was s*** and there was a country you could go to to make it better you wouldn't?
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## stigg (Mar 9, 2015)

So we have to take in everyone who's got a s*** life!!!! That's likely to be 50% of the world then, going to get a bit crowded folks and be no room fo cars!!!!!!!


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

Everywhere is s****
They are escaping s**** for a different type of s****
S**** all round
You can never stop people escaping s****
But if you tried to make it less s**** then people wouldn't need to escape for different s****
Maybe not on Richard Branson's island, but i can't afford to go there.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

nilanth said:


> But if you tried to make it less s**** then people wouldn't need to escape for different s****


I guess at least UKIPs policies have a logical consistency here. If you're going to stop foreign aid, then you sure as hell better also stop immigration.

Its a shame the irony of this whole situation is lost on so many people. We got rich by making other countries poorer for decades, then we complain when the people from those countries try to get in the the UK because we're rich.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

You'll find that "their s****" is a completely different league to our s****.

*Just joined and getting my post count up to access The Marketplace.
** Just in case anyone finds my post is in contrast to my avatar, it's a lampoon of Mr Farage.
*** Hello everyone.


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

Spandex said:


> nilanth said:
> 
> 
> > But if you tried to make it less s**** then people wouldn't need to escape for different s****
> ...


Yes.

It's the fundamental concept of "one rule for me but another rule for you."

Utter bollocks.

Yes "their s****" will always be worse to us, but that is the other half of the problem, the "them" and "us" way of thinking.

We all in the same boat (no pun intended) in my eyes.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

This country cannot cope with who we have here now, and its only going to get worse. Just look how long it takes to get a doctors appointment well that's going to get longer. The sooner we get it in to our thick heads this country is at breaking point.


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

If you want to reduce the burden on the NHS then tackle the people that put a strain on the system itself.

Educate people to lead healthier lifestyles and not go to their doctor's unnecessarily.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

isnt it a bit hypocritical that a country that colonised a quarter of the world complains about migrants....... :roll:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

And back to the original question.

Why the UK? if they are fleeing persecution and need to get somewhere safe, why so many trying to get here?

Surely many of the countries they pass to on the way to northern France, like Greece, Italy, Germany, Austria, Spain, depending on route chosen, are safer than where they are fleeing from?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> And back to the original question.
> 
> Why the UK? if they are fleeing persecution and need to get somewhere safe, why so many trying to get here?
> 
> Surely many of the countries they pass to on the way to northern France, like Greece, Italy, Germany, Austria, Spain, depending on route chosen, are safer than where they are fleeing from?


plenty do Shug. Spain is filled with African migrants, they come across to the canaries and apply for asylum then head to mainland Spain.

although its prob lack of work in some other country's that put them off, the UK is a nice place to live hence why they want to come here, you cant really blame them. blame the government for not doing enough to dissuade them.


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

slightly off topic but I plan to leave the UK when i have enough money.
Not because i do not like it here but i want a simple life with hot weather, beach, surf board and beers.
Beers are just simply too expensive in the UK.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

But the beers in the UK are better :wink:


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

John-H said:


> But the beers in the UK are better :wink:


oh bloody good point John. right as usual


----------

